# HardMode



## Ayuda (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habe wieder mit D2 angefangen und frage mich nun: "Was ist aus dem HardMode geworden?"
Hat man den abgeschafft oder bin ich nur zu blöd den zu finden?


----------



## kazzer86 (29. Mai 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher. Aber ich glaub, man muss es einmal durchgespielt haben.


----------



## Komakomi (29. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weis muss man erst einen character haben, welcher baal (als clasic-spieler natürlich diablo) auf normal besiegt hat.
danach kann man sich bei der character erstellung das häkchen bei "Hardchore" aktivieren und auf ein gutes gelingen drauf los zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuda (29. Mai 2009)

Danke ^^


----------



## oneq (29. Mai 2009)

http://diablo3.ingame.de/forum/showthread....threadid=611644

Hier wird ne noch einfachere Möglichkeit beschrieben, sodass du wenn du unbedingt Hardcore spielen willst,
nicht zwingend einen auf softcore erst in normal durchspielen musst.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. Mai 2009)

man kann sich auch was runterladen was der HC modus freischaltet, ist auch legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> man kann sich auch was runterladen was der HC modus freischaltet, ist auch legal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## Terratec (2. Juni 2009)

Legal ist es sicher, da es nicht vom Staat verboten ist.
Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das downloaden und benutzen *jeglicher* Tools, bzw Programme, die das Spiel auf irgendeine Weise beeinflussen, oder verändern von Blizzard nicht erlaubt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Juni 2009)

also ich hab es benutzt und habe 4 ban wellen überstanden,  dieses programm muss man benutzen wenn man probleme mit dem patch hatte weil eig. ja der HC modus seid einem patch für alle verfügbar ist.


----------



## Clemonde (2. Juni 2009)

es ist absolut legal sich von einem freund die savegame ins spiel zu kopieren um hardmode zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (3. Juni 2009)

Ich denk mal sowas ist nicht legal ... Sonst würde ja jeder das machen und dann spielt es keiner mehr auf normal.. Würd lieber normal spielen um hardmode freizuschalten als sowas zu riskieren irgendwas runter zu laden nur um gleich hardoce spielen zu können


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Ich denk mal sowas ist nicht legal ... Sonst würde ja jeder das machen und dann spielt es keiner mehr auf normal.. Würd lieber normal spielen um hardmode freizuschalten als sowas zu riskieren irgendwas runter zu laden nur um gleich hardoce spielen zu können


^^ Du verwechselst da was.
HC-Mode bedeutet: Ein mal sterben -> Dein Charakter ist für immer weg.
Normal-Mode bedeutet: Beliebig oft sterben -> Dein Charakter ist immernoch da.
Es gibt Leute, die mögen das eine lieber und andere, die mögen das andere lieber. Ausserdem ist es absolut kein Problem, im Normal-Mode das Spiel einmal kurz durchzuspielen. Das schafft man locker an nem Wochenende. Danach kann man dann wie gesagt HC anfangen, wenn man will.
Aber grundsätzlich würd ich auch nichts runterladen, das einzelne Dateien modifiziert, von offiziellen Patchs mal abgesehn. Wenn Ihr aber eh nur offline (also nicht im Battle.Net) spielt könnt Ihr Euch wie bereits vorgeschlagen kurz ein Savegame eines Chars runterladen und so den HC-Mode freischalten, das sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------

